#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Un Buda

## Val_mir

Фильм: Будда (Un Buda) 

Продолжительность: 1 час 50 мин 
Язык: испанский 
Субтитры: на английском языке 
Кодек: MPEG4/MP3 
Файл формат: avi 
Архив: RAR 
Размер архивов: 722 Мb

О фильме можно посмотреть здесь http://www.unbuda.com.ar/

Сам фильм http://rapidshare.com/users/HJU2MO

----------

